
Show HN: I just made a webapp that helps young EU people to start a new dream life - henryso
https://mynewdream.eu
======
codegladiator
Survey of 10 questions. This is the result.

Well Done! That's all for you!

We will review your application and we'll send you an email within 3-5 working
days containing your full itinerary plan matching best with your criteria.

You will be able to start your dream life straight away by following the email
and the TODO list that you will receive.

Good Luck! (and well done for the big step you just did and that most people
will never do...)

